# I spy with my little eye...



## SquarePeg (Apr 5, 2020)

Something purple!

(any photo from your catalogue/phone roll - up to 3 pp)


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 5, 2020)

Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2020)

Chives, 200mm.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2020)

Crocus. Air- inflatable mini- softbox. Nikon SC-17 cord, SB-28DX speelight. Flash used to simulate daylight.Tamron 90mm macro lens.


----------



## paigew (Apr 5, 2020)

Phone photo. Wildflower in my yard [emoji171]



Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri (Apr 5, 2020)

The best I can do from my phone:



 
Bex, behind some purple annuals from last summer.


----------



## Silversnapper (Apr 6, 2020)

Campanula Carpatica

Canon 5DMkII, Sigma 105mm Macro


----------



## Silversnapper (Apr 6, 2020)

I have no idea what this is, I spotted it in a florists shop and Medusa was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 6, 2020)

Would be Saffron.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 8, 2020)

Creative sunrise by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Apr 8, 2020)

April 8, 2013, iPhone 4.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## snowbear (Apr 11, 2020)

Purple Too by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




G is for Giant by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




Scarf by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Apr 11, 2020)

cmw3_d750_DSC_0458.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Winona (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Derrel (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Derrel (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Derrel (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Derrel (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 13, 2020)

Ron Evers said:


> View attachment 190004
> 
> View attachment 190005



Now that's some purple! Nice set.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 13, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 190004
> ...



Thanks Kirk.


----------

